# South Western Ohio, Unexpected litter. 3 males, 2 females still need homes



## Rattie4life (Jan 13, 2012)

From left to right: Random pictures I put in a collage; the whole litter; the males; the PEWs (male and female); the hooded (male and female)


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

When will they be ready?


----------



## Rattie4life (Jan 13, 2012)

They are a week old today. I am not an expert on anything rat but they have been held and are being socialized. I think they are ready at 6 weeks? Maybe 5 right? As long as they males and females are separated at 72 days.


----------



## HeyItsMeg (Jan 14, 2012)

I am interested in a male when they are ready.


----------



## Rattie4life (Jan 13, 2012)

HeyItsMeg said:


> I am interested in a male when they are ready.


 Actually, all the males have found homes. I'm sorry. There are two agouti females maybe three left as well two PEWs left.


----------



## Rattie4life (Jan 13, 2012)

UPDATE: The males and agouti girls have found homes! ;D Now there are just two PEW girls left


----------



## HeyItsMeg (Jan 14, 2012)

I may possibly be interested in a female. I have to get another cage, but i would love too see pictures of them if you have some!


----------



## Rattie4life (Jan 13, 2012)

Of course! I take like 80 a day 
So here are the girls that need adopted. Two of them not all three. 













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














This is on day 10.  They are getting sooo big!


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

Are any of the photo graphed rats mine?


----------



## Rattie4life (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, I forgot there was a limit to how many photos i put up lol. I figured they'd just go on. Here are your girls.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rattie4life (Jan 13, 2012)

Oops, giggles, I accidently posted pics of day nine. Hold on let me get day ten for you.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! 

Cuteness Overload.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

New photos?


----------



## Rattie4life (Jan 13, 2012)

Almost two weeks old! Sorry, school started back so posting has been put in the back burner on my brain but don't worry I have an alarm set on my phone to remind me


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

You made my day. Like for reals.


----------



## Rattie4life (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

whee!!


----------

